
Remote Working - robinnift
What is the future of remote working? What kind of challenges we can anticipate?
======
gmtx725
Companies outsourcing office costs to employees

Young staff having no opportunities to learn from senior colleagues or develop

Those without spare rooms or a home environment conducive to wfh seeing their
productivity nosedive

Social isolation

Further normalisation of spending all your time at home staring at a screen

------
robinnift
A disbalance between work and personal life?

